# I would like to know if anyone knows if a G35 engine can fit in to a 02 nissan altima



## youngc845 (Apr 3, 2008)

I would like to know if a G35 engine would fit in a 02 nissan altima 2.5 or whats that next best upgrade I can do?


----------



## Medjai (Apr 22, 2008)

f course it can, it's the same engine as the SE-R altima which has the same body...

just look into the engine support spots with your mechanic


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yes sir it is to my understanding that it does fit but dont quote me on that ask around


----------



## metro273 (Sep 16, 2005)

Why would you want to do that? Just buy an Altima with a 3.5 in it already!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

many rwd engines dont work in fwd platforms. i honestly doubt the g35 engine will.


----------

